# Going Home



## 2011Applicant (1 May 2011)

First off, I apologize if this is the wrong board for this topic, but I figure it's about as good as any.
Secondly, I live near London, ON. I'm going to be attending CMR St-Jean next year, and I was wondering about the most cost effective/fastest/either or, way of getting home for holidays and such.
I've looked into planes, trains, and automobiles.
So far what I've come up with is flying into Windsor from Montreal, then taking a train to London from there for about $550-650 (500-600 for plane, 45 for train) and a total travel time of roughly 4 hours.
Also looked into taking a train from Montreal to Stratford, which would be about $110 and 7.5 hours each way, or to London which would be about 8.5 hours and $125 each way.
Last, and definitely least, the dreaded Greyhound. This will take at minimum 11 hours. This will cost about $90 with student discount, or $120 with Military discount.

This is just the research I've put into this. If there are other methods which someone could maybe share with me, it would be greatly appreciated. I understand that being away from home is one of the aspects of being in the military, but it would absolutely be nice to be able to come home and visit with my family.
Also note that travel times are each way, as well as the price of the flight. Train/bus fares are each way.


----------



## ringknocker82 (1 May 2011)

You'll get reimbursed for travel expenses home, so I wouldn't really worry about it.  Its on the government's dime, so I would take the easiest form of transportation.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2011)

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> First off, I apologize if this is the wrong board for this topic, but I figure it's about as good as any.
> Secondly, I live near London, ON. I'm going to be attending CMR St-Jean next year, and I was wondering about the most cost effective/fastest/either or, way of getting home for holidays and such.
> I've looked into planes, trains, and automobiles.
> So far what I've come up with is flying into Windsor from Montreal, then taking a train to London from there for about $550-650 (500-600 for plane, 45 for train) and a total travel time of roughly 4 hours.
> ...



So?  What is your problem?  You have priced everything out.  You have researched the "Travel Time".  Now all you need to do is decide how much time you want to spend at home, and how much time the CF is giving you to do so.  That, along with your Bank Acct, will determine which course action you will likely have to take.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> You'll get reimbursed for travel expenses home, so I wouldn't really worry about it.  Its on the government's dime, so I would take the easiest form of transportation.



Once a year.  Not every weekend.


----------



## 2011Applicant (1 May 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Once a year.  Not every weekend.


This makes more sense.

In regards to your previous post, I was just opening it up here in case someone could think of any other options. I wasn't sure what to expect, but I thought I might as well try. 
If the Gov't reimburses travel once a year, that might make it easier too, as I could then fly right into London as opposed to catching planes and trains willy-nilly, and hoping the schedules were close enough together.
Unless of course this would also apply to my initial travel to St-Jean this summer.


----------



## ringknocker82 (1 May 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Once a year.  Not every weekend.



I don't know what it's like now, but when I was at RMC, they reimbursed us for all major holidays and summer vacation. I think it's because RMC is considered a temporary posting, but I'm not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## dapaterson (2 May 2011)

Other option:  Montreal: Fly Porter to Island airport.  Free shuttle to Union Station.  Train to London.


----------



## 2011Applicant (2 May 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> I don't know what it's like now, but when I was at RMC, they reimbursed us for all major holidays and summer vacation. I think it's because RMC is considered a temporary posting, but I'm not sure if this is still the case.


How would I find this out for sure? Recruiting Centre I suppose, right?



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Other option:  Montreal: Fly Porter to Island airport.  Free shuttle to Union Station.  Train to London.


Any idea on travel time? Or cost?
Or at least somewhere I can get more information lol.


----------



## MJP (2 May 2011)

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> How would I find this out for sure? Recruiting Centre I suppose, right?



There is no need to check up on it, you only get LTA (Leave Travel Assistance) once a year.  I don't know how they did it in the past, but that is certainly the case now.


----------



## 2011Applicant (2 May 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> There is no need to check up on it, you only get LTA (Leave Travel Assistance) once a year.  I don't know how they did it in the past, but that is certainly the case now.


Ahh, good enough I guess. Thanks.


----------



## dapaterson (2 May 2011)

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> Any idea on travel time? Or cost?
> Or at least somewhere I can get more information lol.



http://www.flyporter.com  http://viarail.ca

Porter has fairly regular seat sales at 30% off; you can probably fly to Island airport for about $300 or so return.  Flight is about an hour.  Give yourself an hour to get your luggage, take the ferry and the shuttle bus to Union to catch your train.

And I would be remiss if I neglected to mention the complimentary drinks on Porter.

(It is also a good idea to join the Porter and VIA rail frequent travel clubs.  Plus VIA rail gives military members a 25% discount year round - use the discount code 12070 if you are booking on the website.)


----------



## 2011Applicant (2 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> http://www.flyporter.com  http://viarail.ca
> 
> Porter has fairly regular seat sales at 30% off; you can probably fly to Island airport for about $300 or so return.  Flight is about an hour.  Give yourself an hour to get your luggage, take the ferry and the shuttle bus to Union to catch your train.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## a.schamb (3 May 2011)

You could also fly Bearskin Airlines from Montreal to Waterloo Regional (I'm not too sure about transportation from Waterloo to London though). The flights are pretty frequent into Waterloo.


----------



## WestCoaster (4 May 2011)

If you know a couple of buddies going the same way, look into renting a car and splitting the cost. I've done this once or twice and gives you the flexibility of being on your own schedule. Montreal to London isn't too bad to drive. Of course with gas these days, well... might be cheaper to fly.


----------



## 2011Applicant (4 May 2011)

WestCoaster said:
			
		

> If you know a couple of buddies going the same way, look into renting a car and splitting the cost. I've done this once or twice and gives you the flexibility of being on your own schedule. Montreal to London isn't too bad to drive. Of course with gas these days, well... might be cheaper to fly.


Thought of this briefly too, then realized I'd rather travel for ~3 hours rather than 9+
Plus yes, the cost of gas is outrageous. If I based coming home purely on the price of gas, I'd probably never go back.


----------



## Rheostatic (4 May 2011)

WestCoaster said:
			
		

> If you know a couple of buddies going the same way, look into renting a car and splitting the cost. I've done this once or twice and gives you the flexibility of being on your own schedule. Montreal to London isn't too bad to drive. Of course with gas these days, well... might be cheaper to fly.


If you're going to rent and you're under 25, some companies will waive the extra fee for government employees. Be sure to ask.


----------



## Pusser (4 May 2011)

Keep in mind that Leave Travel Assistance (LTA) is not necessarily 100%.  The maximum payable is calculated by using the round trip road distance (in accordance with the Canadian Distance Guide), less 800km, times the appropriate kilometric rate.

For example,  St-Jean to London is:

771km x 2 =1542km - 800km = 742km x 0.56 = $415.52 (total payable).

If you drive, this is what you will receive.  If a bunch of you drive, this is what one of you will receive (i.e. you don't each get to claim the full amount).  If you take any form of commercial transportation, you will receive either this amount or the actual amount you paid, whichever is less.   LTA does not normally cover accommodations and never covers food.  However, you can include taxis, buses, etc used to get to and from the airport, bus station, etc.


----------



## 2011Applicant (4 May 2011)

So say I got lucky enough to find 4 or 5 people to rent a car with.
What I understand from what you said is that we would _each_ get $415.52?
That would certainly be the cheapest way I would think. Since we'd have $1662.08 to work with.
I know that in my car, I get roughly.. 10L per ~100km. Let's round up to 800km trip, 80L roughly. Price of gas being 1.36 or so. That's $108.80 each way.
Can we pocket the rest of the money, or do we have to give back extra? Cause we'd each still have about $300 left, depending on how often we stop to eat.


----------



## Pusser (4 May 2011)

2011Applicant said:
			
		

> So say I got lucky enough to find 4 or 5 people to rent a car with.
> What I understand from what you said is that we would _each_ get $415.52?
> That would certainly be the cheapest way I would think. Since we'd have $1662.08 to work with.
> I know that in my car, I get roughly.. 10L per ~100km. Let's round up to 800km trip, 80L roughly. Price of gas being 1.36 or so. That's $108.80 each way.
> Can we pocket the rest of the money, or do we have to give back extra? Cause we'd each still have about $300 left, depending on how often we stop to eat.



Stacked correctly answered the first part of your question.  Word to the wise, if you want to be successful in the CF, be sure to read and follow instructions.  Nuff said.

The kilometric rate is negotiated through the National Joint Council and is based on the total cost of operating an average motor vehicle.  In other words, it's not just about fuel.  It's supposed to cover insurance, wear and tear, etc.  In theory, it's reimbursement for expenses incurred (and hence, is non-taxable).  No, you do not have to return any of the surplus (in theory, there is no surplus).  Keep in mind though that if you are in an accident, you are completely on your own.  This is true on LTA, temporary duty (with your own vehicle), move on posting, etc.


----------



## 2011Applicant (4 May 2011)

Okay, I understand now.
Must have just read it wrong.
And upon reading what you said again, it makes perfect sense.
My apologies!


----------



## curious22 (26 May 2011)

Have a question relating to this.

Do "Civvy U" ROTP cadets also receive LTA from their respective universities home once per year?

I would think that they would and this would not be only for RMC/CMR cadets, but you never know for sure.


----------



## MJP (26 May 2011)

curious22 said:
			
		

> Do "Civvy U" ROTP cadets also receive LTA from their respective universities home once per year?



Simple answer although there is a bit more too it is, any member of the CF can receive LTA if their NOK is in another location.


----------



## Pusser (26 May 2011)

curious22 said:
			
		

> Have a question relating to this.
> 
> Do "Civvy U" ROTP cadets also receive LTA from their respective universities home once per year?
> 
> I would think that they would and this would not be only for RMC/CMR cadets, *but you never know for sure.*



Although you may not know, you can certainly find out.  This is a pretty clear policy.  Your civilian university is your "place of duty."  The purpose of LTA is to reunite you with your next of kin.  If your next of kin are located in a place other than your place of duty, then you are entitled to claim LTA.


----------



## RMCMOM (1 Jul 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> You'll get reimbursed for travel expenses home, so I wouldn't really worry about it.  Its on the government's dime, so I would take the easiest form of transportation.



You only get 1 trip home a year reimbursed.  However remember you are also earning an income while there so the bank account should have some funds in it to travel


----------

